

A visual guide to tmux (gnu/screen on steroids) - kalessin
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20110214114742

======
beoba
I was looking at 'dvtm' yesterday, but this looks a bit nicer. Thanks!

Also, actual tutorial links are:

Part 1: [http://blog.hawkhost.com/2010/06/28/tmux-the-terminal-
multip...](http://blog.hawkhost.com/2010/06/28/tmux-the-terminal-multiplexer/)

Part 2: [http://blog.hawkhost.com/2010/07/02/tmux-%E2%80%93-the-
termi...](http://blog.hawkhost.com/2010/07/02/tmux-%E2%80%93-the-terminal-
multiplexer-part-2/)

